# finished casket finally



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

Finally got my casket done i would appriciate any thoughts or comments 
Thanks coffin_creature









To see the video finished casket video video by mike5567 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid6.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/mike5567/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y237/mike5567/casketvideo


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow, that thing is a work of art. Very nice. Will people be able to get close enough to appreciate the nice work?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice job! Great work!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job. It looks awesome.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow! That really is nice coffin_creature!


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Your going to save that till you need to user it for real right? Very nice work!


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

SWEET!!! Excellent work!

Dennis


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome work CC, A work of art


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Verry nice!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Excellant work!!!!!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

That is Home-Made???? Unbelievably nice work!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

looks good. The hardware on the side is particularly nice. Personally, I would have aged it a bit, well knowing me actually a lot but I don't know what your final use is for it so, what di I know. Nonwtheless, it show great craftmanship. Well done.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

..................speechless!......................

Really, you did an AWESOME job CC! It turned out great!!!!!!! :> ok, Now you know you have really sparked the fire in me for next year don't you? :devil: I really like how smooth it opens and he sits up and it closes! (Personally I like the fact that he doesn't sit up all the way! Gives it character :> ) Yep, a *how to* is a must CC! Please.... :>


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Excellent coffin and corpse. That's like the stuff I'd like when I grow up to be a serious haunter!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Very, Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

AWESOME!! Very professional job.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow.. that's great. good job!


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind replies I hope kids enjoy it when they see it in action on the big night.
Happy haunting coffin_creature


----------



## Nytemare (Nov 3, 2006)

Amazing! Beautiful job. I don't know what else to say, that hasn't already been said except, I think you have found your true calling


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Awesome work. I loved it.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great job! How about a line of kitchen cabinets for the twisted cooks in the forum?


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

phenominal job alot of work and its very good.every haunter will be envious.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

That is one very impressive casket that you made.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Sweet! 

I used the same sound effect to greet the Tots at my front door. I edited it slightly and placed an evil laugh at the end of it. I think it would add a little something to your prop. If you're interested, PM me and I'll send it to you via e-mail.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW!!! You made that, it's awesome...... Great Job!!!


----------

